# Crossing Multiple Lanes to get into the left



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

So, I've been commuting since June and things are going pretty well for me so far. I am trying to find that balance between safety, speed and efficiency. Now that the weather is cooling nicely in Phoenix, I am inclined to ride the full way home more often. (use bike/bus mix for ride home some days).

I have a couple spots where I am in the far right lane and need to get into the left lane to make a left turn. However, the number of cars and the traffic is significant when the whole Valley is trying to get home at the same time, as fast as they can. 

How do you negotiate the maneuver in this circumstance? I am exploring other routes to avoid some of these or I will use the pedestrian crossing. Again, I am trying to find that balance and I, too, want to get home after a day at the office. Your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you turning left at a signal-controlled intersection? If so, stay in the right lane and stop at the far side of the intersection and then cross with traffic when the light changes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Two choices*



voodooguy said:


> I have a couple spots where I am in the far right lane and need to get into the left lane to make a left turn. However, the number of cars and the traffic is significant when the whole Valley is trying to get home at the same time, as fast as they can.
> 
> How do you negotiate the maneuver in this circumstance? I am exploring other routes to avoid some of these or I will use the pedestrian crossing. Again, I am trying to find that balance and I, too, want to get home after a day at the office. Your suggestions are appreciated.


You either do what MikeBiker suggested or you behave like a car and work your way over to the turn lane when there is an adequate opening. In fast, heavy traffic, that opening may never come, so the technique suggested by MikeBiker may be your only choice.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I'm figuring. Those gaps seem to be far and few between when peeps are homeward bound. I think I just need to be sure I am patient with it all. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## WA/SScrossracer (Oct 4, 2010)

I lived in Tucson for a while so I know what it can be like on those big 3 lane/bike lane-turn lane bulevards that are so common out in AZ. One thing to remember when it's busy in the afternoon or evening is that traffic will often be traveling SLOWER sometime much slower when it's really busy, that is where the tripple lookback -arm out-over-over-over, while ridding as fast as heck can work, yes it can be tough, and it's maybe a little ballsy but ridding in traffic is safest if done at the fastest-closest to traffic speed possible. But yeah you just might have to cross like a pedestrian sometimes, and that is usually a safe way to do it.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It's a tough choice. If you're nervous about it jog up on the sidewalk & cross when the light changes like a pedestrian. My personal choice would probably do what WA/SScrossracer 
suggested. We have a right to be on the road, but that doesn't mean trying to commit suicide. I'd look back, find an opening, stick my arm out as a left signal & move into the next lane. Look back & do the same thing to move to the far left lane. This should be done reasonably close to the intersection so as not to block/slow traffic more than needed. IME as a long time rider & commuter is if you act like any other vehicle the chances are great that you'll be treated like one. You just need to make it VERY obvious what your intentions are.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Left turns are tough in traffic, so I have adjusted my route to avoid them when possible. On one street where a left turn is unavoidable, there are several alternative streets where I can make the turn. So if there is a lot of traffic at the first street, I continue on to the second or third street until the traffic is clear. Sometimes you are better off with a traffic signal and sometimes not. At one of my left turns, the traffic signal doesn't have a turn arrow so I avoid that street because it's too hard making the turn due to oncoming traffic. The alternative route still has a left turn and no signal, but it's a T intersection with no oncoming traffic, so it's actually easier to make the turn even without a light. However, if there is a turn arrow it is usually easier to make a left turn.


----------



## muskat (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike biker has the safest method, given the traffic situation Id not attempt to slide over into the left turn lane because it is way too dangerous, your attention shifts to whats behind you yet you are moving forward, which means you are vulnerable to whatever dangers such as potholes which lie ahead as well as whatever dangers may quickly develop in front of you.

Im an emergency room veteran of both of those situations, once when my front wheel fell into an invisible hole ahead while my attention was behind me checking for an opening in traffic (lawsuit pending; was a sloppy patch job by the city road department) and once when the car that passed me on my left just as I turned my head to check behind me for an opening, it made a right turn into a driveway and I slammed into it, the last thing I remember seeing and thinking as I was flying over the trunk of the car was, it must be an older car because the rear window has a chrome frame around it.....the next thing I remember was waking up in the hospital. The car quickly took off, the newspaper called it a hit and run. I guess it technically was, I hit him and he ran.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Tough one*

I do about like the suggestions below -- it depends upon the timing of the lights. Often I try to time it such that cars will be slowing to a stop for the left, and I will filter through them and park just at the head of the left-turn line

This is guided in some Portland and Seattle intersections by "bike boxes," and having used those, I am convinced it is not as safe to wait back in and amongst the cars -- but that is another debate.

If traffic continues to flow, it is tough, totally depends upon the conditions. If the road is 30-35 mph and moderately busy, usually I can find -- that is, ASSERT -- a space. Copious looking, pointing -- and big friendly waves when let in. 

If it's 40mph and packed solid with traffic, the pedestian crosswalk is sometimes the only way.

There is one terrible intersection where I can do neither -- pedestrians aren't allowed to cross the side I am on, so I would have to stand and wait for THREE crosswalks, just to go straight. Yeah, right. I go straight from a right-only lane, basically.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*pedal like hell*

First, try to find a route where it's easier or no left at all.

Second, use a mirror (Take A Look). Helps to be able to see forward and rearward at the same time.

Third, timing. It's an art form. Sometimes you go early and pedal like hell and merge your way over. Sometimes wait until traffic slows and merge over. 

As mentioned, worst case, stay right, cross the street, stop, then turn left at the corner and cross again.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

1) Either stop and cross with traffic like one guy suggested
2) Work your way over to the left as another guy suggested
2.a) Work your way over a bit early and ride to the left for a few seconds (allowing enough room for a car to pass you if they need to) while signaling the left turn.
3) Make a right turn onto the cross street and straighten out the bike to ride across the intersection (don't know if that was suggested)


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the input. It is an interesting intersection because traffic is on the faster side, the intersection sits at the bottom of a hill (extra care needed to watch for cars coming over the crest behind me) and the traffic pattern is quite different from day to day. So, I just keep everything in mind and need to remember to be patient and taking the extra time to cross at the light is worth it on those heavier flow days.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

If you are trying to turn left on to a smaller street, another option is to first make a right turn on to the smaller street then make a U-turn so you're headed in the right direction. Kind of a pain, but usually feasible since the smaller street should have less traffic.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

nonsleepingjon said:


> If you are trying to turn left on to a smaller street, another option is to first make a right turn on to the smaller street then make a U-turn so you're headed in the right direction. Kind of a pain, but usually feasible since the smaller street should have less traffic.


If it is too busy to get across to make the left turn, this is what I often do -- my left turns from busy streets usually aren't on to busy streets again


----------



## denali20320 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have this same problem in San Diego...and now that its getting darker earlier its even harder to stay "safe" while riding at night...I have resorted to just waiting out traffic a ways back from the intersection and as it thins out I make my move but sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

A couple of ways to do this... Start a couple of blocks ahead to merge left into the left turn lane. Following drivers in the new lane have right-of-way, so you will need to look behind to see if the coast is clear, signal, and negotiate with following drivers if necessary to let you in the new lane. You can also take advantage of gaps in traffic caused by trafic lights back down the road to help this process and get there quicker.

Another alternative if there's a signalized intersection at your turn is to do a box left turn, or a pedestrian left, depending on your confidences and the amount of traffic in the intersection.


----------

